# [SOLVED] My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please :(



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay so my PC has a internet connection which requires a modem (and that needs username and password type things). The ethernet controller driver was all okay and installed and updated. No prob in one and half year. But suddenly yesterday, windows showed me it can't find the driver, and then showed no driver installed. Then whenever i tried to connect, the modem showed me Eror 651 (modem fault) and the network map of windows showed "no adapter driver installed. It was installed though. And the LAN light of the modem is mostly staying off, it comes as it's own wish  When on, it connects, and when off, it shows 'no driver installed'. Anyways i reinstalled the driver from the intel's cd, but it showed me this everytime i tried "Can not find realtake ethernet controller. If is in deep sleep mode, please plug the cable". The installation cancelled, but then the LAN light came back, and then it took the driver easily. Now I'm afriad to shut down my pc, because every time I shut down it, and opens after few min or hours, it shows no LAN light. maybe the connection between modem and PC is faulty, but which part is? The part which is plugged behind modem or the one which is plugged behind PC? Or what the problem is?  I'm really frustrated, i need net to stay in touch with my family, So please please help. :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *








and welcome to the Forum

What brand and model is this PC? What brand and model is the modem? Have you had the ISP run a test on the modem?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

My pc is assembled. The mother board is Intel original core2duo RQ41, @2.93GHz, 4Gb DDR2 RAm, 500Gb HD
The Modem's name is Teracom or what, and I didn't get what you said by the ISP test...i'm a naive in computers...
HELP!


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*USB over ethernet?*

So i was having this prob with my LAN and modem. Here it is, http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...the-modem-help-please-609006.html#post3490595
As i got no feedback, and also tired of the net, i finally put off the ethernet cable and put on the USB cable.... I use prepaid connection for unlimited usage at 500kbps speed. Anyways, will the usb will cause any problem or anything? People says usb is slower than ethernet...is it true? Should i fix the lan and switch to that back or just use the USB like this?:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: USB over ethernet?*

You got a response 13 miinutes after you posted . . combining the two threads


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *



sheetburo said:


> My pc is assembled. The mother board is Intel original core2duo RQ41, @2.93GHz, 4Gb DDR2 RAm, 500Gb HD
> The Modem's name is Teracom or what, and I didn't get what you said by the ISP test...i'm a naive in computers...
> HELP!


Call your ISP and ask them to check the quality of the connection to your modem.

Does it work ok with USB? . . the only issue using USB for internet is that it can overwhelm the bandwidth of USB and cause problems ith other usb devices


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

My ISP said (over phone) i have corrupted driver, but it's not. And it showed that msg while installing "please plug the cable.."...
the USB overwhelms other USB devices while using the net or forever? If whie using the net, then it's alright, i won't use other usb devices....
And if the USB charges me or makes my usage limited from unlimited, or some stuffs like that, then i will stop using...
What you think what's the prob with my pc or net?
and what did you mean by 'ask the isp about the quality of the connection of the modem'? i didn't get the term.... My modem is something type-I or what, and i told you the speed and schemes...

is the connection between pc and modem is faulty? or the ethernet wire? the plugs? if the plug, then which one? pc's or modem's?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Your ISP can run a qulaity check to see if the modem is functioning or not . . Is the USB connection working ok?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

yes, the USB connection is running fine, just a very little slow (it seemed to me, may not be true in real). I'm going to the telephone office tomorrow. Will post what happens next.
Thank you


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Btw, can this happen that, there is any problem in the LAN plug of modem or my pc? because as i said, until this morning, the lan was connecting by it's own wish, and also the windows driver installer showed the msg "*Can not find realtake ethernet controller, If is in deep sleep mode, please plug the cable*..."


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

In Device Manager, does anything show with a ! or reported as unknown?

Lets take a peek at your setup:

With the pc connected via ethernet cable:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

I have no router. Just the modem with only one pc connected. When i turn on modem three lights appear - link, power and lan. First two stays but the lan light goes off then and window can't find a driver or even the modem 
I will do tomorrow as you said. Btw, what info that process will give?
Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

For one thing, it will tell us the ip address of the modem . . should also tell us if it is handing out an ip address


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

I took the modem today to my ISP, they checked it infront of me and it ran good and connected in microseconds. But in my computer , the same prob either 651Eror or no LAN light...so they said my pc's lan port is broken or something


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Please follow the steps in post # 11 You may have to try a new Network Adaptor


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Okay, but will it be good to paste all my pc's internet data in public forum? I mean anybody can copy it and do something bad... (if it's possible)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Nothing in these reports is sensitive


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

here this morning, I connected the Ethernet cable,. While starting the pc, the lan lights of the modem flashed once and then went off. just the link and power light remained. And no lan light, so no connection. Then I did as you said, here it is....

####################################################


_ Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SHEETBURO-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes_

####################################################

*Problem 1:* sometimes the lan light stays, and the the net connects, and then suddenly it goes off, but still the lan lights blinks. But this is so rare, mostly it stays off.:sigh:

*Problem 2:* The USB connection is sometimes freezing my computer. Thrice by now. The USB led of modem goes off, and if i try to hover my mouse or open anything, the PC freezes. Just freeze, no notice, nothing. Freezed like a screenshot.:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

That shows tthat you have no Network Connection enabled or the adaptor installed . . Can you post a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network Adaptor section expanded


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Yes exactly, when the modem's light doesn't blink, it shows that it can't find any modem. (I tried to reinstall the lan driver and it said, please plug the cable, ethernet controller not found")
Anyways, screenshot of driver manager when usb connected or ethernet?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Here it is,


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

Ethernet first please


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

This is when the lan light is fortunately blinking and net is connected.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My PC probably can't find the Modem. Help please *

The ethernet adaptor appears ok . . lets take a peek at the environment . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

